# is this r4 website legit also what to choose



## mega j (May 30, 2019)

https://www.r43ds.org/products/R4i-Gold-Pro-and-4GB-Micro-SD.html 

this is the site i found that these claim to have brand new cards that passed the update barrier i don't which either the one on top or the dual core one since this is the new website in all


----------



## BaamAlex (May 30, 2019)

Try this *card*.


----------



## mega j (May 30, 2019)

https://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=490 isn't this one better through ? its gold too but upgraded so i can play 3ds homebrew such as jksm or checkpoint mainly its saves and hacking my 3ds games not ds also isn't out dated he magnet trick ?


----------



## BaamAlex (May 30, 2019)

This one has a timebomb iirc. My linked card not 
Whether better or not, it is important that the cards can play the Roms.


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 1, 2019)

https://www.r43ds.org/products/R4i-Gold-Pro-and-4GB-Micro-SD.html
This one comes with Timebomb, don't buy it.
https://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=490
This one is My R4 card, but I bought it from USPS supported site Mod3dscard, nds is only shipping from CN.


----------



## Undwiz (Jun 1, 2019)

Just mod the thing ... it's free


----------



## BaamAlex (Jun 12, 2019)

Hope1990 said:


> I also have purchased one r4i gold pro from Flashcarda.com, but I find it has timebomb, and r4i gold 3ds plus do not has timebomb, if you want to buy, I will recommend r4i gold 3ds plu


Oh yeah. And buy from *here*.


----------

